# Anybody still shoot a White's?



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Just wondering what your favorite loads are for the .50cal.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

We used to shoot 90 grains of Pyrodex select with a 465 grain no-excuse bullet.


----------



## Tahoe (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, Top of the line muzzleloader! I shoot .45 cal Whitetail, 460 grain bullet and 90 Grain PP. Just Love the gun


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes sir! Fantastic guns. Crazy they don't sell anymore. I have never heard anyone ever have a bad thing to say, very accurate muzzy's.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I still love mine. You can still get parts, but I'm not sure about rifles. I just got the 209 upgrade for my .50 cal. I sent it in to Doc a year ago for accurizing.


----------

